# Mahler - best recordings since 2000?



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

What are "the best" Mahler recordings released in the past 10-15 years?

("Best" merely in the sense of notable, recommendable etc.)

Which Mahler recordings since the year 2000 can compete with the classic recordings of Klemperer, Kubelik, Walter, Bernstein etc.? 

Any tips and suggestions are highly appreciated!


----------



## Adam Weber (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll mention Fischer's 4th and Abbado's BPO 7th.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like the Abbado with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra, alas most of then only on DVD


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Manfred Honeck took over as the music director of the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchestra in (I think) 2008. Since then, they have put out quite a few recordings. They are in the process of doing the Mahler cycle. So far, they have done 1,3,4,5. I have 1,3,4 and really like them. The orchestra is very solid and his direction is top notch, IMO. 

All of the recordings are done in SACD/Hybrid. So you can play these on a regular CD player. But you can also listen to them on an SACD player to get the full sound. The recordings are all done extremely well with exceptional sonics. Even on a regular CD player, the sound is superb. Maybe this is what you are looking for.


----------



## apbsen (Jun 14, 2013)

Pugg -- Yes, a shame (and odd!) that Abbado's acclaimed performance of the 9th with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra has only been released on DVD and not CD.


----------



## fleure (Nov 25, 2016)

3, 7, 9 - Michael Gielen with SWR Baden-Baden Freiburg on Hanssler. 

Gielen's Mahler cycle is strong. Apart from the 6th, you're unlikely going to find similar interpretations anywhere else. Gielen's interpretations are 20th century modernist, detached from the romantic Mahler idiom, and come off best with the compositions that are least romantic. I think he's 7th is among the best ever and his dark exploration of the 9th is probably up there too. His 3rd is no slouch, unafraid to take on the messiness and all embracing of its vulgarities. His 5th (lacks punch compared to the established giants) and 6th (unexpectedly traditional) are strong, but not recommendations in themselves. Avoid the rest.

No. 6 - Michael Tilton Thomas with San Francisco Symphony

Contextually staggering, recorded the three days following 9/11. The default setting is, expectedly, gloom. I don't know if it's the content that brings about this feeling or actual performance. I find it very hard as a listener to remove myself from the relationships between the interpreters' context and the composition. Though pushed, I wouldn't consider it a top pick, just a rather "contextually interesting" one.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

apbsen said:


> Pugg -- Yes, a shame (and odd!) that Abbado's acclaimed performance of the 9th with the Lucerne Festival Orchestra has only been released on DVD and not CD.


Watch this DVD once and you will understand why releasing the CD version would be pointless.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

fleure said:


> No. 6 - Michael Tilton Thomas with San Francisco Symphony
> 
> Contextually staggering, recorded the three days following 9/11. The default setting is, expectedly, gloom. I don't know if it's the content that brings about this feeling or actual performance. I find it very hard as a listener to remove myself from the relationships between the interpreters' context and the composition. Though pushed, I wouldn't consider it a top pick, just a rather "contextually interesting" one.


The Tilson Thomas 4th is excellent.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> Watch this DVD once and you will understand why releasing the CD version would be pointless.


I am still puzzled by your answer, don't you like it or do I read it wrong?


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I am still puzzled by your answer, don't you like it or do I read it wrong?


I believe it's one of the best M9 available. But the reason one should watch this performance instead of listening to audio track only is to experience what happens at the end of the Finale.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Azol said:


> I believe it's one of the best M9 available. But the reason one should watch this performance instead of listening to audio track only is to experience what happens at the end of the Finale.


Thanks for clearing this up, I total lee agree.
I had the fortune by recording the series myself from a music channel and put them on DVD.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I have the Blu-ray version. It offers "conductor camera" as a bonus feature (you can choose to watch Abbado conducting for the whole duration of the performance).


----------



## crispi (Jun 14, 2018)

I find Abbado’s Lucerne recording to be the most overall satisfying Mahler cycle I have heard (and I’ve heard quite a few). With Mahler, it’s usually piecemeal, you can’t have one conductor that gets it all right. Abbado succeeds, though. The 8th is missing, but you can get his mid-90s recording, which is also very good.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

If songs are included:


----------



## crispi (Jun 14, 2018)

Sorry, duplicate post...


----------



## Konsgaard (Oct 24, 2014)

To my ears, Jansons and the Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra have made some extraordinary recordings of the symphonies. His 2nd and 3rd (not yet released individually, unless you happen to live in Germany) could be reference recordings and I'd place his 5th next to Barbirolli and Karajan (to mention some favourites). His 9th offers many insights and his 7th is gorgeously played by the Bavarian Orchestra. If you are used to the Royal Concertgebouw recordings with the same conductor, you should really listen to his remakes with the Bavarian RSO on BR Klassik.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

I was very impressed with this set.


















Has anyone listened to the set above?

There are upcoming new sets by Chailly in Leipzig and Jansons in Amsterdam too.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Mahler symphonies 1, 3 & 4 by Honeck and the Pittsburgh Symphony Orchrstra are absolutely top tier recordings. Honeck is the only one who can make 3 listenable for me, the 4th is excellent (but there are better) but the 1st is a desert island disc. Stunning sound, superb conducting and ravishing, powerful playing. Im also a huge fan of Jansons RCO Live recordings.


----------



## Konsgaard (Oct 24, 2014)

"Has anyone listened to the set above? 

There are upcoming new sets by Chailly in Leipzig and Jansons in Amsterdam too."

Yes! As I commented above Jansons BR Mahler renditions are top notch. I know they are also highly regarded among Mahler enthusiasts who are awaiting every new Mahler Jansons release with anticipation. I know people who regards the 2nd, 5th and 9th in that set among the best. I have to concur. Also the Haitink 3rd in this set won the BBC recording of the year award and again I think this is one of the best Mahler 3rds out there (possibly the best 3rd, alongside Jansons, in years)


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I thoroughly enjoyed Ivan Fischer's Mahler 3, recorded in 2016. Damned good orchestra!!


----------

